# драка



## PatrickK1

Can a fight be described as "huge"? As in "Драка была только между двумя парнями но скоро она стала огромной."

If not, would I have to say something like "другие люди начали участвовать"?


----------



## Flameberg

The whole phrase sounds somehow synthetic, I think. I'd rather say something like: "Драку затеяли (начали) всего лишь два парня, но вскоре к ним присоединились остальные (or some kind of humorous variant: 'но вскоре количество участников резко увеличилось').


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Драку начали/затеяли двое парней, но вскоре она переросла в массовую.


----------



## PatrickK1

Hmm..what if I wanted to say something simpler, like "But then there was a big/huge fight"?

"Но сразу была/началась огромная драка"?


----------



## Flameberg

PatrickK1 said:


> Hmm..what if I wanted to say something simpler, like "But then there was a big/huge fight"?
> 
> "Но сразу была/началась огромная драка"?


As I've said, IMHO the adjective 'huge/big' can't be used with the word 'fight' in Russian.

"большая/огромная драка" - по-моему, это неправильно.

If you're talking about big group of people taking part in some action - you can't say "big/huge 'action" in Russian: it's not HUGE strike, but mass strike; it's not HUGE demonstration, but mass demonstration.

So it's better not to simplify your sentence, but change it a little so that it sounds natural in Russian. The only example that might be useful for you in case you want say about 'huge fight' - is the example 'tram-pam-pam' gave you: "массовая драка".


----------



## coup de hache

There's also the word "побоище" that you could use, it's less neutral than "массовая" and also has a hint of violence about it 

Драку начали двое, но вскоре она переросла в побоище


----------



## Flameberg

Побоище - I think this word is more result-oriented, speaking of mass casualties. It better be used when you speak about historical battles or REALLY great street fights. On other occasions it will have a humorous meaning, I think.

BTW, here are some dict. info:

*В. Даль:*

*ПОБИВАТЬ*, побить кого, поколотить, расправиться побоями. Побьют -  не воз навьют. У Фили пили, да Филю же и  побили.  За  дело  побить  можно. Побьют - ума дадут. Не побивши, не выучить. Побили, так молчи да  помни. Что побьем, то и поживем. Не побивши, ровно не поевши. | Одолеть в драке или в рукопашной, в бою, в сраженье. На кулачном бою суконщиков  побили. Суворов всех побивал. | Перебить, убить до смерти многих,  всех,  о  ком речь. Католики, во Франции, в одну  ночь  побили  всех  протестантов.  В Великобритании волков нет, все  побиты,  повыбиты.  |  -  что,  разбить, избить во множестве. Мальчишки все стекла в парниках побили. Градом хлеб побило. Мороз нобиль цвет на яблонях. Гречу морозом побило. |  Хвалилась кобыла, что с возом горшки побила! | Архиепископ Нифонт поби  св.  Софию свинцем, стар. обил кровлю церкви, покрыл. | А кто на кого побьет челом, и ему (старцу) имати по три деньги езду, стар.  И  сильная  рать  Божьим попущеньем побивается. Коли греча морозом побьется, то вся почернеет.  | Побиться об заклад, подержать заклад, поспорить о чем. | Яблоки,  лимоны побились в перевозке, перетряслись, помялись. Побитый и побиенный, прич. страдат. Побиванье длит. побиенье, побитие окончат. побой м. об. действ. по глаг. Побиение младенцев израильских.  Побитие  хлеба  градом.  Побой Карла XII-го Петром, погром (разгром), полное пораженье. | Побой,  стар. *побоище, битва.* Побивала, побиватель, стар. побитец, одолевающий других, первый боец, борец или драчун, силач. Побитвеное молебствие. Побитыш  м. арх. тяжелко, рабочий суконный кафтанишка. Настоятель побичевал  служку; отшельники побичевались. Побивной утреник. Побои м. мн. удары  человеку, животному. Милого побои  недолго  болят.  Побойные  знаки.  *Побоище  ср. битва, бой, большое сраженье, ратная пря.* Бородинское  побоище.  Мамаево побоище, *щуточн.* _*разгром, переворот и  страшный  беспорядок  в  доме,  в хозяйстве; ссора или драка. *_| Место битвы. Побойня ж.  твер.  деревянный молот или колотушка. Побоища ср. мн. вост. знаки побоев,  боевые  знаки, синяки, желваки. Побоешка ж. пск. твер. колотушка, чекмарек. 

*
Ожегов:*
 ПОБОИЩЕ -а ср. 1. Битва с большим количеством жертв (стар.). Ледовое п. (название битвы на льду Чудского озера в 1242 г. когда Александром Невским были разбиты немецкие рыцари). Мамаево п. (название Куликовской битвы в 1380 г. когда Дмитрием Донским был разбит татарский хан Мамай). 2. Жестокая драка.

Lingvo: Ru-En:

*побоище *

_ср._
  (great) battle; slaughter, carnage


----------



## coup de hache

Безусловно, с исторической точки зрения это так. Но в обиходе слово "побоище" часто используется и для обозначения несколько более мелких столкновений, чем на Чудском озере. Мне кажется, это вполне себе huge fight, если позволяет контекст.


----------



## Kolan

...переросла в(о) (все)*общий мордобой*.


----------



## beakman

Kolan said:


> ...переросла в(о) (все)*общий мордобой*.


Да, Kolan попал в самую точку! Думаю-это самый подходящий и точный вариант для huge fight, лучше и не выразится!
Best regards!


----------



## bravo7

PatrickK1 said:


> Драка была только между двумя парнями, но скоро она стала огромной."


Actually that sounds pretty good. Really.


----------



## domkrat

"огромная драка" - я так ниразу не слышал

драка может быть "серьезная",
"нехилая" (сленг)

например: "затеяли/устроили серьезную драку/потасовку"

еще: "устроили откровенный дебош"


----------



## domkrat

Исходную фразу можно сказать так:

"Два парня подрались и началась настоящая потасовка."


----------



## bravo7

domkrat said:


> я так ни разу не слышал


А гугл слышал примерно 426 раз.


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> еще: "устроили откровенный дебош"


Дебош (фр. débauche) относится не к драке, а к разнузданному поведению, и означает, главным образом, скандал по причине перепития.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> А гугл слышал примерно 426 раз.


Счётчик Гугля аргументом не считается. Приводите, пожалуйста, конкретные  примеры с контекстом.


----------



## bravo7

ОК.
"Когда на стадионе "Лесдрев" кончался футбол, то на углу Медового и Семеновской, у остановки трамвая номер 14, сначала на тротуаре, а потом на рельсах клокотала и рассыпалась с топотом и милицейскими свистками огромная драка." (с) М. Л. Анчаров. Этот синий апрель. Повесть. М.: "Сов. Россия", 1973.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> ОК.
> "Когда на стадионе "Лесдрев" кончался футбол, то на углу Медового и Семеновской, у остановки трамвая номер 14, сначала на тротуаре, а потом на рельсах клокотала и рассыпалась с топотом и милицейскими свистками огромная драка." (с) М. Л. Анчаров. Этот синий апрель. Повесть. М.: "Сов. Россия", 1973.


Хорошо бы найти пример, в котором огромная драка развернулась бы с двух участников.


----------



## bravo7

Я поищу. Потом.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> ОК.
> "Когда на стадионе "Лесдрев" кончался футбол, то на углу Медового и Семеновской, у остановки трамвая номер 14, сначала на тротуаре, а потом на рельсах клокотала и рассыпалась с топотом и милицейскими свистками огромная драка." (с) М. Л. Анчаров. Этот синий апрель. Повесть. М.: "Сов. Россия", 1973.


Хорошо бы найти пример, в котором огромная драка развернулась бы с пары участников.


----------



## bravo7

Ну, если Вы так настаиваете, я поищу раньше, чем планировал.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> Ну, если Вы так настаиваете, я поищу раньше, чем планировал.


Видите ли, контекстуально задан (и потому важен) именно сравнительный аспект, а не просто *огромная драка* сама по себе. И я его тоже ищу. "*Драка стала огромной*", что-то типа этого, но в этом есть какая-то языковая негладкость, разве вы не чувствуете?

Лучшее (и вам в помощь) пока что это:

*Большая драка* - ПОЧИТАЙ-КА 
Они ведь были пластилиновые, во время *драки* сцеплялись в один *огромный* комок и мамам постоянно *...* А потом *стали* разбираться, кто же первый начал эту *драку*. *...*
www.cofe.ru/read-ka/article.asp?heading=86&article=12801 - 21k


----------



## bravo7

Я за перфекционизм. Я против патологического перфекционизма.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> Я за перфекционизм. Я против патологического перфекционизма.


Это пожалуйста. Но язык должен быть точным.


----------



## bravo7

Когда он станет точным, умрёт поэзия. Не жалко?


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> Когда он станет точным, умрёт поэзия. Не жалко?



Было бы жалко... но поэзия тут не при чём. Фальшивая или косная речь убивает любую форму изложения. 

"... драка стала огромной" - слово "стала" здесь выбивается.


----------



## bravo7

А если не драка, а, скажем, маленькая проблема стала огромной? О! Ничего уже и не выбивается. 
Вы придирчивы без меры, убедить Вас нету сил.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> А если не драка, а, скажем, маленькая проблема стала огромной? О! Ничего уже и не выбивается.
> Вы придирчивы без меры, убедить Вас нету сил.


Ну, вот и Гугль не убеждает...

No results found for *"маленькая проблема стала огромной"*.


----------

